# My dog drank aquasafe



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a fish bowl in my yard for some snails and I put aquasafe in it. I caught my dog drinking from it today. I looked on the bottle and all it said was keep away from children. Will he be ok?


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

it would of disolved in the water as soon as it touched it. so he'll of just drunk nice clean water! if he had drunk it from the bottle then id be slightly worried.


----------

